# Intento reparar micrófonos inalámbricos ...



## Pegaso (Feb 24, 2008)

Hola a todos...

Por mi trabajo tengo bastante que ver con micrófonos inalámbricos, sobre todo de las marcas Shure y Senhaisser, pero en mi ciudad nadie los repara por lo que estos costosos equipos adoptan el roll de elementos "desechables".

Siendo un gran aficionado a la electrónica como lo soy, debo preguntarles si alguna persona sabe donde puedo acceder a un tutorial de reparación para ponerme en esta tarea y de esta manera suplir esta falencia.

Solo necesito unas indicaciones sobre como proceder y por donde empezar !

Gracias por su atención y colaboración.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2008)

Podrias comenzar tu comentando cuales son las fallas mas habituales que aparecen


----------



## Pegaso (Feb 27, 2008)

Las fallas son tan variadas como micrófonos tengo (muchisimos), la verdad lo que necesito son los planos y algunos consejos e  indicaciones de alguien que haya trasegado por estas rutas inalámbricas.


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 15, 2008)

realmente muy interesante ami tambien me gustaria aprender a reparar las consolas de mando de la nasa pero no se una nada

amigo para comenzar tiene que desarmar uno mirar sus componentes ir separandosus partes como en un amplificador uno lo desarma y dise esto es la fuente esto es la parte del pre esto es la etapa de salida y asi tenes que separar por ejemplo si tenes uno que no le ande el transmisor no te vas a poner a ver swich por que ya sabes que enciende es todo sentido comun tienes que observar como trabaja el equipo y asi talvez aprendas a repararlos no digo que asi puedes ser un experto pero... a shure no le combiene que los reparen por eso no va a dar ni los planos a ellos les combiene vender vender y vender...saludos


----------



## Pegaso (Mar 22, 2008)

...pues gracias !

Ahí voy con paciencia trabajando sobre ellos...gracias a loas que contestaron !


----------



## El nombre (Mar 22, 2008)

En cualquier reparación lo principal es tener el aparato averiado. Es de suponer que los de la Nasa no faclitan esos aparatos defectuosos. Seguramente se podrían reparar.
En la película Armagedon lo pone claro el ruso de la estación espacial: "productos americanos, productos rusos... todos son iguales. Son made in taiwan".

En serio. Lo primero que hay  que hacer a la hora de atajar un malfuncionamiento es tener muy claras las etapas de que se compone. Hacer un esquema por bloques ayuda. (¿De que sirve ir por un pinchazo y que te miren el motor?)
Una parte es la alimentación. otra la de sonido (previo, amplificador...) otra la mezcladora, otra la de modulación.... Cada una puede contar de más sub-etapas. Probando cada una de ellas puedes ir atajando y eliminando zonas donde buscar.
Conforme vas probando puedes hacer un esquema. Eso ayuda para próximar averías.
Luego puedes tener el problema en el receptor que viene a ser lo mismo pero al reves.

Está claro que un esquema ayuda. ¿Qué impide hacerlo? ya lo tienes para otro trabajo.
Ahora viene lo bueno. ¿Le pasarías el esquema a "capullos" que no te ayudan y siempre se aprovechan del trabajo de los demás? (No es por nombrar a nadie pero estoy dentro del grupo)
Saludos y mucha paciencia


----------



## cesar castro (May 30, 2010)

loco pilla este enlace     
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm2/index.htm


----------



## Yanina bg (Dic 29, 2020)

Hola alguien sabe si un microfono inalambrico con si se quemo se puede arreglar le pusieron la batería al reves


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2020)

Yanina bg dijo:


> Hola alguien sabe si un microfono inalambrico con si se quemo se puede arreglar le pusieron la batería al reves


Si.
No.
Tal ves.   

Sin conocer los daños imposible saberlo 

Consigue y publica unas buenas fotos y en foco del la placa donde pusieron las baterías al revés


----------



## Enocas (Jun 22, 2021)

Alguien sabe la Marca de algún micrófono inalámbrico que en su interior incluye algún tipo de compresor/limitador?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 22, 2021)

Enocas dijo:


> Alguien sabe la Marca de algún micrófono inalámbrico que en su interior incluye algún tipo de compresor/limitador?


Hola caro Don Enocas , busque por microfonos inalanbricos marca Shure Brothers .
Veer mejor en :microfone sem fio Shure - Google Search , o los microfonos de la marca Sennheiser , veer en : microfone sem fio Sennheiser - Google Search 
Son caros $$ , pero muy prolijos (Alta Gamma) y contiene circuitos conpressores y espansores de modo a optimizar lo maximo de la dinamica de la voz.
!Suerte en las buscas!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

